# 1-week bout, nothing works, enema absorbed?



## girlfawn (Jan 30, 2015)

hi, not sure if i have IBS but beginning to think i do considering i've always had stomach pain after eating, chronic diahhrea and constipation and rarely ever "regular" stool.

anyway, i've been constipated for 1 week now and i look so bloated and i can't even exercise because i'm so uncomfortable. i've been taking colace, miralax, milk of magnesia, herbal laxatives, all this stuff. i'm drinking prune juice every day. i did a mineral oil fleets enema about five hours ago and held it in for about 8 minutes. literally a sliver came out, the rest just oil. not only did the enema not work, but it felt like only a quarter of the mineral oil was emptied. now five hours later my butt is literally leaking mineral oil but i can't get it out all at once, and i'm afraid the oil is trapped in me.

i don't know what to do, these stool softeners and laxatives aren't working. if i went to a doctor or the ER, what would they do besides giving me an enema? i'm worried about going because i feel like there's nothing they can do...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry--it's miserable when one gets like this, isn't it.

i got severely impacted--it was an obstruction, actually, when i took the sitz marker test. as per the instructions the ER doc gave me to deal with this, i took two fleet mineral oil enemas and then, after the these worked (they worked a little but not completely) followed up with a big warm water enema--not a fleets but one that uses the big red quart size bag (you can buy this at a drug store). the mineral oil enemas did work a little for me and moved some stool out but i did notice quite a bit of mineral oil leakage afterwards. the big water enema took care of the rest of it.

i'm not a doctor of course but i think what probably happened in your case with the fleets is that the rest of the mineral oil was absorbed by the stool inside which is probably a bit dried out since it's been in there so long. a stimulant laxative like exlax (senna) or dulcolax (bisacodyl) would help push this out. that's what i always need to get all the enema water out--a stimulant to push it out. or you could try a dulcolax suppository--they're faster.

or you could try drinking a bottle of magnesium citrate along with lots of water. this will also help move things out. mag cit is pretty good at that for most people. often the ER docs will recommend that for a blockage. drinking lots of miralax--like a colonoscopy prep--can help too. and i mean lots--several capfuls at least --and lots of water or gatorade along with it.

good luck. hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

I went to the ER for my extreme constipation, all they did was give me a soap water enema that produced nothing. They got me to clear out by drinking the prep for a colonoscopy. Basically the strongest laxative available. I know it is gross but my GI DR said sometimes the stool gets stuck in your rectum because it is so big and impacted. So she gave me some lube and gloves and said to stick a finger up there and kinda move it around in circles. Which did help but was not pleasent. However when you get so impacted she said nothing from the too will help you need to start at the bottom first.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

girlfawn -hope you're doing better today.


----------

